# Any airshows in western North America with the sun on the performers?



## Jim Saunders (May 3, 2015)

Needless to say, having the sun behind the flying displays makes for lousy photos; are there any shows in or near Mountain Time where the sun is behind the crowd instead?

Jim


----------



## tolusina (May 3, 2015)

Find a show of interest, then its specific location and show times........
https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#safe=off&q=air%20shows%202015

Then plug location and time info into 
The Photographer's Ephemeris


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 3, 2015)

There are factors like runway north/south or east/west, and which side you can have access to.

At Noon, its going to be difficult.


----------



## Roo (May 6, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> There are factors like runway north/south or east/west, and which side you can have access to.
> 
> At Noon, its going to be difficult.



I sympathise with Jim because that's exactly the problem we have here unfortunately - north/south runway with the crowd on the eastern flightline and the aerial displays starting from 10am so there's not a lot of time with the subject well lit


----------

